# Something strange is happening - taijiquan 24-7-365



## Xue Sheng (Oct 8, 2010)

OK not that strange but it is different and it comes at a time when I physically cant do this due to injury and when I have much less free time than I have had in a long time.

I like Taijiquan and Chinese Marital Arts but of late I just dont seem to give a hoot about any other CMA except for Taijiquan not Sanda and not even Xingyiquan and that is a bit of a surprise to me. Since I would honestly described myself as a Xingyiquan addict and have on MT on more than one occasion. I have wanted to train Xingyiquan since the early 70s and now I just dont seem to care about it at all.

All I want to do is Taijiquan all day long. I have found myself on more than one occasion this week doing one step forms or applying Yang style forms to Chen Silk Reeling. I dont want to sit, I dont want to work, I dont want to work out, I don't want to do yoga and I dont even want to post I just want to go do taijiquan. And if I had the time (and if my damn knee would allow) I would spend my entire day doing all of my Yang style I know and working on the 2 Chen forms I once knew and Chen Silk reeling (there is a 3rd form actually but I cant remember the first one I learned at all but if I had the time I would try and remember it too). Hell I even want to train the Yang Style Jian and to be honest I did not have much use for it about a month ago, I was a Dao guy, now I am really getting into it, but I am still training the Dao. And as a side effect of all this I feel much more calm, relaxed and focused.

I have always liked training Taiji and other CMA styles over the years but of late it seems to be all I want to do is taijiquan. Maybe Im just getting old  but if that is what it is for once I think it is a good thing or maybe it is just a side effect of going with *Zhang Sanfeng was realwhether he was or not*

Well Im off to do some more one step postures.


----------



## Golden Harvest (Nov 9, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> . Maybe Im just getting old  but if that is what it is for once I think it is a good thing or maybe it is just a side effect of going with *Zhang Sanfeng was realwhether he was or not*
> 
> Well Im off to do some more one step postures.


 
You may have something there about aging. I, too, have been practicing Tai Chi a lot of late. I kind of loss interest in my other martial art practices due to age limitation and slow recovery rate from injuries. Not much fun walking around in constant pain.


----------



## mograph (Nov 9, 2010)

Maybe you're at the stage where you get more "juice" out of it, where you feel more physical changes as you practice, where the reward-to-practice ratio is high ...?

I say this because I enjoy practicing Yiquan more when I can feel the .. er ... "thing". Y'know?


----------



## East Winds (Nov 9, 2010)

Welcome home Xue Sheng!!!!!!!!!!! You have now reached YCF's 8th essence!!!

Very best wishes


----------

